# The True Blue Mini USB stick provides a huge upgrade to the PS Classic.



## Queebe (May 19, 2020)

Likes:
- It's a simple configuration and a faster way than utilizing BleemSync at home!
- Make the PlayStation Classic playable rather than being stuck with the awful 20 pre-loaded games!
- Plug and play. Unplug power, plug this in, plug in power and it is ready to go.
- Save states when you exit a game. Press select, circle, and triangle at the same time to exit a game and will create a save state.
- Nice variety of games.
- USB HUB increased length of controller so now can reach my gaming chair.


----------



## Magsor (May 19, 2020)

Raspberry pie is a better investment altogether.

PS classic is ok at best for playing PS1 games and the controllers are mediocre. 

Reason I have it is because I am a collector I have all the models)))) It is sure pretty and you can use other controllers but no... get a pie


----------

